
Software as a service for pentesting - penteston
https://penteston.com
======
nostrebored
I would never run a website that I own through a third party vulnerability
scanner whose page was so unprofessional. The number of typos makes me feel
very wary of your product, which I'm sure is nice. How do you compare to
Network Detective[0]?

[0] [http://www.rapidfiretools.com/](http://www.rapidfiretools.com/)

~~~
086421357909764
[http://www.proactiverisk.com/](http://www.proactiverisk.com/) is almost as
bad.. or maybe worse depending on if you like the agressive red colors.

------
microphp
I like it

